
Textbook manifesto - Tomte
http://greenteapress.com/wp/textbook-manifesto/
======
gravypod
I'd say textbooks are not the best format of information for every field. Some
fields need a different medium for information, that is not the same as
others.

I'd argue that the most important resource people should know how to use is
the internet, not a textbook.

When looking up information, you usually need some background, the basis for
when the solution is applicable, and how to apply the solution.

Sometimes, in my opinion, you can get a better understanding of these elements
from a textbook, but I'd argue that more often then not you will get the same
information for free from the internet.

~~~
Tomte
Textbooks can be "free" and on "the Internet".

~~~
gravypod
I understand this, but I am referring to the what is commonly known as a
textbook.

